
Trial Balloon for a Coup? - anon1253
https://medium.com/@yonatanzunger/trial-balloon-for-a-coup-e024990891d5#.1309gz7wt
======
sctb
Main discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13522044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13522044)

